# Terramite backhoe attachment



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

I bought a T1a attachment not knowing much about it other than I intended to rebuild and modify it for use on my JD 430. It seems to be the very first model offered. Before I make the modifications I want to see if anyone would like to "save" it. Its complete except for seat.


----------



## dkosh77 (Feb 18, 2013)

Are you looking to sell it?


----------



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, but I know I paid too much. I know collectors hate to see originals modified.
I paid $1500.


----------



## BlownL67 (Dec 17, 2011)

Earp - Where are you located ? I already have a Terramite, but I can always use a second one. Feel free to email me - [email protected]

Thanks! - Mark


----------



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess the answer is no.


----------



## BlownL67 (Dec 17, 2011)

I posted a reply, but nothing came up. Where are you located ?


----------



## earp (Jul 24, 2013)

Pikeville, KY 41501 near VA WVA border.
606-422-9227


----------

